# Cold day at Sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Stopped at Dizzie Lizzies and got some fiddlers and shrimp and headed to sikes early. Looked like everyone stayed home. I only saw 2 other people there. I fished for a few hours until I just couldn't feel my hands anymore. Picked up 11 sheepies and lost just as many from setting the hook with numb hands. One of the sheeps was seriuosly injured in the past (look at the back in the pic) and another had a fresh one (possible from me pulling it out of the pilings?)


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

How did the water look? Was it clear enough to see them?


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (12/5/2009)*How did the water look? Was it clear enough to see them?




The water was a bit murky..I never see them when fishing for them. Probably 'cause I don't really look for them. I know they are under the bridge supports so I just fish bottom for them.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont look for them when Im hook and lining them either, its hard to catch the ones you see. I do however love shooting them with my bow and was doing real well out there until the water got dirty a couple weeks ago. Ill have to stroll out there and take a look tomorrrow


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to brave the cold, good catch. Did the shrimp work good on them?


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *surfstryker (12/5/2009)*Way to brave the cold, good catch. Did the shrimp work good on them?




The shrimp worked just as well as the fiddlers


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Way to go. I alway catch a bunch when its real cold and no one else is around.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice mess of fish, could the wound have been from a spear / gig ?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

nice catch i guess goin in the cold payed off.





> *Native Diver (12/5/2009)*Nice mess of fish, could the wound have been from a spear / gig ?




maybe a gig that looks way to big to be a spear but a 5 prong gig looks llike it could do that.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

After reading your report I decided to give it an express try...stopped by there this pm before I picked the xmas tree...never seen sikes that clean!!!great.......only a couple people there...scored three sheepiesonly landed two...one broke off half way up...was using 12lb leader at first then switched to 15lb leader and could jack m up lot better....rusty hooks from last year didn't help much either. Thanks for the report man, it sure got me fired up.


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like a good time and some fine eating!


----------



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Where is Dizzy Lizzies? I am new here. Thanks


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *roseycrow (12/7/2009)*Where is Dizzy Lizzies? I am new here. Thanks




Dizzy Lizzy's Bait and Tackle

2801 East Cervantes St.

Pensacola, Fla. 32503



Across from the Bayou Texar Boat Launch


----------

